# Good clear quick camera?



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey everyone, 
I need your help. My dad keeps asking me what I want for Christmas (I don't know why so early considering he wont go til like a week before Christmas :roll: :lol: ) and I really need a new camera. I'm good with any electronics BUT cameras. I never know whether they are good or not until I get the camera. lol So what cameras do you have? If you could try to include a pic that you'v taken with it.
Thanks,
-Nathan


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a cannon powershot sd 300. It's a pretty good camera, and relatively inexpensive

I took this picture with it:










edit** the picture was too big.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I have an Olympus Stylus 800. It's an expensive model, but you can find a good deal on eBay, if you are patient. It takes the best close ups that I've ever seen. I can take a picture of a packet of sugar (like they have in restaurants) and get it so clear that you can read the package! But for a basic camera, the Kodak EasyShare is great for most people. I take a lot of pictures and do a lot of scrapbooking, which is why I use the Olympus. It has many 'settings' to enhance pics, like a 35mm would have different lenses to do the same.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got a Sony Cybershot DSC-P72, 3.2mp. It was given to me, and I haven't gotten another because this one works. It's not the best camera in the world, but I like it. :roll:

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Sony-DSCP72-Cyber ... 392&sr=1-1

I've taken thousands of pictures with it and it works great for what I use it for. Hedgies are more challenging to catch and majority of Inky's pics turn out fuzzy. All the ones I've posted on here have been with this camera.

Here's a few... the pittie and beagle aren't mine.  (I haven't had any other reason to post them except they are cute... so I jumped on the opportunity and decided to upload a bunch. :lol: )


----------



## spoogysprouts (Nov 26, 2008)

Canon Rebel 300D cheap, clear, awesome. Really good for learning lol. I love it. Super light and awesome lens too


----------

